# acorns



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

so. anybody noticing a lot of nuts layin around here lately? just tryin to see how well the food plots will work...


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

I checked while hunting last weekend, they are still a long way from dropping in my area. Another 3-4 weeks is my guess.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

awesome possum, Think they'll be plenty for the deer without foodplots this year in your area? 
I know last year here, food plots did exceptionally well. There wasn't much around except what someone planted themselves.


----------

